# Reminder: TNT Champion Darby Allin Exploited A Homeless Man



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Spot probably should have went to Jungleboy or Ricky Starks. But it is what it is.


----------



## Klitschko (May 24, 2020)

Who gives a fuck. One of the biggest stars in the world is a certified wife beater but everyone creams their pants over him. Just another thread to shit on anything AEW tries to do. 

And no, I'm not comparing Darby's talent to Stone Cold's.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Wasn't Darby Allin also homeless? I think that cancels out to just a man


----------



## KingofKings1524 (Aug 27, 2007)

Klitschko said:


> Who gives a fuck. One of the biggest stars in the world is a certified wife beater but everyone creams their pants over him. Just another thread to shit on anything AEW tries to do.
> 
> And no, I'm not comparing Darby's talent to Stone Cold's.


The PPV was pretty good. You gotta let him have this.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

Klitschko said:


> Who gives a fuck.


Well not to bring Corny in as my main arguments but majority of this board were outraged when he was accused...


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

If you think he's going to get canceled over alleged mental abuse you're going to be disappointed.


----------



## kyledriver (May 22, 2020)

Jesus christ[emoji1787][emoji23] you're bringing this up cause be won the tnt title?

This is a sad forum 

Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## kyledriver (May 22, 2020)

Chip Chipperson said:


> Well not to bring Corny in as my main arguments but majority of this board were outraged when he was accused...


Oh really? Who'd a thunk it

Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Geeee said:


> Wasn't Darby Allin also homeless? I think that cancels out to just a man


If he was homeless then he should be empathetic towards other homeless people and not be abusing them.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

Chris22 said:


> If he was homeless then he should be empathetic towards other homeless people and not be abusing them.


Good to see a little bit of empathy on the board.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Chris22 said:


> If he was homeless then he should be empathetic towards other homeless people and not be abusing them.


Sure. I agree with that. IIRC Darby gave the guy some money to stick his head in the toilet or some other Jackass-esque stunt. It's not cool but probably Darby would do it himself.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

you gotta love the trash people that sudden-ling bring something up the moment someone has a moment. all the toxic twitter people that think they are special exposing people . how ironic chip brings this up the moment the ppv ends and is just dying to know what we all think about it. you want an opinion ? you aint getting one


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Chip Chipperson said:


> Good to see a little bit of empathy on the board.


It's not empathy, but at least from what I've seen this is the first time you've talked about Darby's past. At least @Cult03 has consistently called him a POS.


----------



## kyledriver (May 22, 2020)

He really cares about the homeless, it has nothing to do with shitting on Darby's parade 

Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

RapShepard said:


> It's not empathy, but at least from what I've seen this is the first time you've talked about Darby's past. At least @Cult03 has consistently called him a POS.


Nah I've called him one before also but accepted he's signed

Now he's the "face of TNT" which could be a big issue if he's the guy as TNT Champion

I'm genuinely looking for opinions not opinions on why I posted this


----------



## Klitschko (May 24, 2020)

Chip must hate talking about the old territory days of pro wrestling because those fuckers were some horrible pieces of shit back then with the things most of them did outside the ring.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

kyledriver said:


> He really cares about the homeless, it has nothing to do with shitting on Darby's parade
> 
> Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


I volunteer to help the homeless...


----------



## kyledriver (May 22, 2020)

Ha sucker.

Your agenda is pathetic 

Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Geeee said:


> Sure. I agree with that. IIRC Darby gave the guy some money to stick his head in the toilet or some other Jackass-esque stunt. It's not cool but probably Darby would do it himself.


I wouldn't consider that abusing someone but more exploiting someone in a vulnerable position. The guy obviously did it for the money. As Darby was homeless himself at one point then he should have known better than to do that to someone.


----------



## 304418 (Jul 2, 2014)

So many wrestlers considered all-time greats tend to have questionable character in real life. Maybe too many. Darby does not seem to be an exception to that.

This thread is just to crap all over AEW...again.


----------



## .christopher. (Jan 14, 2014)

shandcraig said:


> you gotta love the trash people that sudden-ling bring something up the moment someone has a moment. all the toxic twitter people that think they are special exposing people . how ironic chip brings this up the moment the ppv ends and is just dying to know what we all think about it. you want an opinion ? you aint getting one


Maybe they shouldn't do nasty things in the first place.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

Chip Chipperson said:


> Nah I've called him one before also but accepted he's signed
> 
> Now he's the "face of TNT" which could be a big issue if he's the guy as TNT Champion
> 
> I'm genuinely looking for opinions not opinions on why I posted this



its a pitty post so you're going to hear it. and who fucking cares, people need to stop fussing over the past and being toxic by only bringing in up the moment something good happens to that person


----------



## KingofKings1524 (Aug 27, 2007)

On a side note, Dave Chappelle just had one of the best monologues in SNL history. Wasn’t a fan of the homeless jokes though. He seems to be lacking empathy.


----------



## CMPunkRock316 (Jan 17, 2016)

One of the shittiest posters on this board or any board I have been on with another shitty thread...

I'm shocked (not really)


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

Chris22 said:


> I wouldn't consider that abusing someone but more exploiting someone in a vulnerable position. They guy obviously did it for the money. As Darby was homeless himself at one point then he should have known better than to do that to someone.


Exploited is the better word. That's my mistake


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Chip Chipperson said:


> Nah I've called him one before also but accepted he's signed
> 
> Now he's the "face of TNT" which could be a big issue if he's the guy as TNT Champion
> 
> I'm genuinely looking for opinions not opinions on why I posted this


You've been here long enough to know people don't care.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

KingofKings1524 said:


> On a side note, Dave Chappelle just had one of the best monologues in SNL history. Wasn’t a fan of the homeless jokes though. He seems to be lacking empathy.


Not sure what your point is. There's a huge difference between a joke and exploitation.

Plus I'm not really looking to discuss if it's right or wrong just if he's the best choice given his public past including recent accusations about him from women.



CMPunkRock316 said:


> One of the shittiest posters on this board or any board I have been on with another shitty thread...
> 
> I'm shocked (not really)


Yet many people enjoy me. They must just have bad taste


----------



## Klitschko (May 24, 2020)

To answer Chips last question he posted, yes he is easily marketed for AEW and TNT. They obviously don't care about that homeless thing, and the speaking out thing against him. Thats why nothing has come of it, and almost nobody knows the homeless guy story. 

What people do know is that Darby Allin was homeless and is now a champion in AEW. A true rags to riches story if you will. They can play with this easily.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

chip if you're smart you would know that whenever something comes up about someone that it always ends with in a few weeks. why may this be ? because no one fucking cares. theres a online movement to bitch about something for a week or 2 and move on. look at all the petty online complaints about wrestlers the past 6 months. they all past over pretty dam fast. its always a trend and then people forget about it and find someone else to bitch about and so for. 

no one fucking cares about justin roberts creepy messages to a younger girl anymore. so if this is the new flavor of the week it will be non existent in a few weeks time with zero problems. so why do you care to ramble about it . the only person that continues to get fussed about is trump and thats because he continues to draw ratings for these news stations that have nothing better to report


----------



## KingofKings1524 (Aug 27, 2007)

Like I said the first time this was brought up. You can’t cancel someone just because they’re an asshole. A lot of people wouldn’t have jobs.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

If I remember right, the main issue is not that he did it, it was that he laughed and/or bragged about it recently right? It would be one thing if it was something he did as an idiot kid or in a bad place and then talked about it to show how he regretted it and changed etc. At least that is my recollection.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

Klitschko said:


> To answer Chips last question he posted, yes he is easily marketed for AEW and TNT. They obviously don't care about that homeless thing, and the speaking out thing against him. Thats why nothing has come of it, and almost nobody knows the homeless guy story.
> 
> What people do know is that Darby Allin was homeless and is now a champion in AEW. A true rags to riches story if you will. They can play with this easily.


Thanks for the response. I do agree it's a good rag to riches story regardless of Darby's gross past behaviours.



shandcraig said:


> chip if you're smart you would know that whenever something comes up about someone that it always ends with in a few weeks. why may this be ? because no one fucking cares. theres a online movement to bitch about something for a week or 2 and move on. look at all the petty online complaints about wrestlers the past 6 months. they all past over pretty dam fast. its always a trend and then people forget about it and find someone else to bitch about and so for.
> 
> no one fucking cares about justin roberts creepy messages to a younger girl anymore. so if this is the new flavor of the week it will be non existent in a few weeks time with zero problems. so why do you care to ramble about it . the only person that continues to get fussed about is trump and thats because he continues to draw ratings for these news stations that have nothing better to report


I care because it's not right that the guy exploiting the homeless a few years ago is now the face of a large network.

If Darby was remorseful I'd move forward but instead if I recall he laughed and offered to show a video to Jericho.



KingofKings1524 said:


> Like I said the first time this was brought up. You can’t cancel someone just because they’re an asshole. A lot of people wouldn’t have jobs.


Don't want to cancel him. I hate cancel culture this is more a public relations thread


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

Two Sheds said:


> If I remember right, the main issue is not that he did it, it was that he laughed and/or bragged about it recently right? It would be one thing if it was something he did as an idiot kid or in a bad place and then talked about it to show how he regretted it and changed etc. At least that is my recollection.


Correct my friend. If he was remorseful he'd be much more endearing instead he bragged.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

My point stands that no one will give a shit in 2 weeks and no one will talk about it again. Regardless of it being bad its just how it is. So let's try to move on from this thread that will be nothing more than that and forgotten.

Talk about something more productive about the product


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

It won’t matter. He ain’t going to get a whole lot of fucking tv time. We all know that “Ace Title” shit won’t mean anything now that the title is on Darby. We all know that whatever Cody does next will still be top of the show and most important.

It’s a Hogan-level skill of politicking.


----------



## KingofKings1524 (Aug 27, 2007)

If you’re talking strictly public relations, then this is barely a blip on the radar screen. Other wrestlers have done far worse recently and it just blew over like it was nothing for the most part.


----------



## PhenomenalOne11 (Oct 2, 2016)

I understand it was a bit of a dick move, but honestly glad they're giving Darby a shot, one of the few guys who actually has the potential to draw in casual viewers to AEW, him and MJF need to be pushed hard.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

shandcraig said:


> Talk about something more productive about the product


I do. You've been around long enough to know I was super productive until my productivity and creativity was constantly criticised by usual suspects


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

Chip Chipperson said:


> I do. You've been around long enough to know I was super productive until my productivity and creativity was constantly criticised by usual suspects



You think this Place is for your personal creativity? Lol ok. You know im rignt that it doesn't matter and will be forgotten. Thats why im curous why you bother. But i do understand you just love this sorta stuff because you're a bit of a politician of wrestling . It sucks you feel that way about yourself but you brought it onto yourself. Do you blame anyone for how they respond


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

shandcraig said:


> You think this Place is for your personal creativity? Lol ok. You know im rignt that it doesn't matter and will be forgotten. Thats why im curous why you bother. But i do understand you just love this sorta stuff because you're a bit of a politician of wrestling . It sucks you feel that way about yourself but you brought it onto yourself. Do you blame anyone for how they respond


Nah I'm more loved than hated and I get creative anyway but it's hard to get motivated to get creative or write something when a dude like Pippen will number two on it.

Look at this thread lol. Bring up a legit talking point and five guys go "Reeeee"


----------



## MoxAsylum (Jan 9, 2020)

Chip Chipperson said:


> Hello friends
> 
> What do we think of Darby Allin officially becoming the first real star AEW has tried to make?
> 
> ...


Darby Allin a star ? LOL! Darby is a skinny dweeb who wears girly shorts and rips off Jeff Hardy


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

Chip Chipperson said:


> Nah I'm more loved than hated and I get creative anyway but it's hard to get motivated to get creative or write something when a dude like Pippen will number two on it.
> 
> Look at this thread lol. Bring up a legit talking point and five guys go "Reeeee"



A thread about something someone did in their personal life is not a legit talking point. This nonsnese happens every day online and its a never ending cycle of someone complaining trying to make someone look bad and a few days later 100 percent forgotten by everyone. You're better than this pitty post


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

shandcraig said:


> A thread about something someone did in their personal life is not a legit talking point. This nonsnese happens every day online and its a never ending cycle of someone complaining trying to make someone look bad and a few days later 100 percent forgotten by everyone. You're better than this pitty post











Racist Hulk Hogan & Linda Hogan banned by AEW


https://nypost.com/2020/06/03/hulk-hogans-ex-wife-linda-banned-by-aew-after-controversial-tweet/




www.wrestlingforum.com





---

What thread would you like to see me make? Honestly.


----------



## KingofKings1524 (Aug 27, 2007)

Chip Chipperson said:


> Nah I'm more loved than hated and I get creative anyway but it's hard to get motivated to get creative or write something when a dude like Pippen will number two on it.
> 
> Look at this thread lol. Bring up a legit talking point and five guys go "Reeeee"


It may very well be a legitimate talking point, but it’s the timing of this thread that makes it look suspect. It appears that because AEW had a good show tonight that you were desperate to find something negative to talk about. If that’s not the reason, then cool. It‘s just how it looks to me.


----------



## B0D2017 (Jul 21, 2017)

Klitschko said:


> And no, I'm not comparing Darby's talent to Stone Cold's.


good I was afraid you might compare that nobody to Darby


----------



## TuNePeuxPas OK (Jan 7, 2017)

B0D2017 said:


> good I was afraid you might compare that nobody to Darby


My man ! 🤝


----------



## Kentucky34 (Sep 30, 2015)

If Allin was a WWE wrestler, the AEW fanboys wouldn't shut up about this.


----------



## Kentucky34 (Sep 30, 2015)

Nothing wrong with Chip asking difficult questions. 

This is not a AEW supporters forum. It's a AEW discussion forum.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

KingofKings1524 said:


> It may very well be a legitimate talking point, but it’s the timing of this thread that makes it look suspect. It appears that because AEW had a good show tonight that you were desperate to find something negative to talk about. If that’s not the reason, then cool. It‘s just how it looks to me.


Haven't seen the show will watch and review in coming days.


----------



## Corporate Rock (Apr 9, 2014)

Chip Chipperson said:


> Hello friends
> 
> What do we think of Darby Allin officially becoming the first real star AEW has tried to make?
> 
> ...


Stop being a candy ass.

And y’all soft mofos wonder why the attitude era can’t ever come back..... maybe stop digging up every single offensive thing in a persons life.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

CMPunkRock316 said:


> One of the shittiest posters on this board or any board I have been on with another shitty thread...
> 
> I'm shocked (not really)


'Tell 'em, CMPunkRock316!'


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

DammitChrist said:


> 'Tell 'em, CMPunkRock316!'


I'm such a shitty poster that you're copying my catch phrase


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

You have to take a calculated risk to be successful. This is a calculated risk. You cannot be successful in this day and age without snapping a few necks.

If the world wasn't a damaged vicious place there would be a huge shitstorm incoming but I don't see it coming. Humans hate homeless people and treat them like absolute shit or outright ignore them.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Chip Chipperson said:


> I'm such a shitty poster that you're copying my catch phrase


To be fair, it's quite nice seeing crappy posters like yourself get pissed on here. It's a shitty catchphrase anyway (hence the single quotation marks).


----------



## JeSeGaN (Jun 5, 2018)

Man, everyone's an assh*le nowadays...


----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

Chip Chipperson said:


> Good to see a little bit of empathy on the board.


Don't think others get you're empathy and just think you're being a git, when I know you're not, it is what it is you're humour, I get it but others might not or just don't want to, whomcares, I know you don't fella.


----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

JeSeGaN said:


> Man, everyone's an assh*le nowadays...


Just a bit, there's some on here it's about flushing them out, then ignoring them.


----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

Chris22 said:


> I wouldn't consider that abusing someone but more exploiting someone in a vulnerable position. The guy obviously did it for the money. As Darby was homeless himself at one point then he should have known better than to do that to someone.



Facts.


----------



## Dizzie (Jun 22, 2019)

And wwe exploits sick dying children...


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

Darby was homeless so its an offsetting penalty. 

replay first down.


----------



## Cult03 (Oct 31, 2016)

He wasn't homeless at the time. He took advantage of a drug addict who lived in his building by offering him $3 to stick his head in a shit filled toilet. He then recorded it and openly bragged and offered to show Jericho the video years later. We could say "oh it was years ago, he's matured". But the bragging just proves the blokes a cunt.


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

You claim to hate cancel culture but as soon as Darby won the title you rushed over to make a thread bringing out his past. Why? Nobody was thinking about this but you. You are the very thing that you claim to hate. Look in a mirror.


----------



## El Grappleador (Jan 9, 2018)

Everyone makes mistakes. Admiting it makes people more human. 

Judging wrestling persons is my decision no longer.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

MarkOfAllMarks said:


> You claim to hate cancel culture but as soon as Darby won the title you rushed over to make a thread bringing out his past. Why? Nobody was thinking about this but you. You are the very thing that you claim to hate. Look in a mirror.


For the reason I said in opening post. Is it good for the face of TNT to have that on his track record?

Personally I don't care and can separate from talent and personal life but many can't.

For what it's worth I still listen to and enjoy The Lostprophets despite the horrifying things Watkins did.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

Drop the cancel culture gimmick. Just like your outraged post about Marko Stunt from a few weeks ago - you fake outrage to try to gin up folks. This board isn't widepread, popular or active enough to have any reach. Go on twitter with your gimmick to tryand get wrestlers you dislike fired.


----------



## DaSlacker (Feb 9, 2020)

Wrestling really doesn't work like film and television. There's such a finite number of decent performers that once you start booking everything according to who's done the least shitty things. Well you find yourself in a vacuum.


----------



## Outlaw91 (Mar 31, 2011)

Hey, Chip! Stop watching if it causes you so much pain!


----------



## Cult03 (Oct 31, 2016)

El Grappleador said:


> Everyone makes mistakes. Admiting it makes people more human.
> 
> Judging wrestling persons is my decision no longer.


There is a massive difference between admitting to a mistake and bragging about it though


----------



## Kalashnikov (Dec 30, 2010)

Dizzie said:


> And wwe exploits sick dying children...


Two wrongs don't make a right.


----------



## Stellar (May 30, 2016)

It does seem weird that this is brought up NOW after Darby won a title. Most people seeing this are going to think that this is all about someone who isn't happy about Darby Allin winning the TNT Championship and is trying to find something negative about Darby to validate their opinion.


----------



## Dizzie (Jun 22, 2019)

Kalashnikov said:


> Two wrongs don't make a right.


They dont but there is no point behaving morally outraged but then still continuing to follow either product, I mean all wrestling promotions past and present have been rife with shady actions by owners and performers.


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

OP smells like fake outrage. I respect Cult because he has always stuck to his opinion about Darby and this incident.


----------



## CtrlAltDel (Aug 9, 2016)

This happened in the Summer of 2020.


----------



## hardcorewrasslin (Jun 29, 2016)

Reminder: Chip Chipperson can go suck on a scrote


----------



## ECFuckinW (Jun 29, 2020)

Chip you can't go one fucking show without crying a fucking river,jesus fucking christ you're such a whiney baby.

Full gear was awesome get the fuck over it.captain fucking negative lol.


----------



## GTL2 (Sep 1, 2016)

Sounds like he's a POS. But.....
Don't look to professional wrestling to find beacons of shining morality. A lot of them are PsOS
Digging up crap from the past irrelevant to something happening now is kinda bitchy.


----------



## HugoCortez (Mar 7, 2019)

Corporate Rock said:


> Stop being a candy ass.
> 
> And y’all soft mofos wonder why the attitude era can’t ever come back..... maybe stop digging up every single offensive thing in a persons life.


The funny thing is, some of the people agreeing with him are folks I've read do the opposite in other situations, complaining about thin skinned people and SJW. Lo and behold, as soon as they see an opening to shit on someone they don't like, they don't practice what they preach and act like a bunch of snowflakes, proving that the most of the social media outrage cases are basically people politicking to settle dgrudges or further their won agendas.




MarkOfAllMarks said:


> You claim to hate cancel culture but as soon as Darby won the title you rushed over to make a thread bringing out his past. Why? Nobody was thinking about this but you. You are the very thing that you claim to hate. Look in a mirror.


Yeah, lots of "fackin' snowflakes being oversensitive, back in the day alpha males would shut up and yadda yadda yadda" but as soon as they can, they do the same with people they aren't fans of. Lets face it, people who boast of thin skin end up being as oversensitive as the people they mock, only difference is, they get offended over different stuff.

Anyone who says they don't get offended by anything are bald faced liars.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Come on @Chip Chipperson you're better than this.

Darby has an absolutely amazing moment and wins the gold and the first thing you do is make a hate thread to downplay it? Damn my guy you really are a hater.

You can't stand the fact that they put on an awesome show that people loved.


----------



## Patrick Mercier (Nov 29, 2019)

Has anyone told Chip that the allegations he's talking about is not about AEW's Darby Allin but an indy wrestler named DARBY ALLEN?

No?

Fine, just let him embarrass himself even more.


----------



## $Dolladrew$ (Jun 15, 2020)

La Parka said:


> Darby was homeless so its an offsetting penalty.
> 
> replay first down.


Dude you made me fucking crack up cheers!


----------



## $Dolladrew$ (Jun 15, 2020)

Patrick Mercier said:


> Has anyone told Chip that the allegations he's talking about is not about AEW's Darby Allin but an indy wrestler named DARBY ALLEN?
> 
> No?
> 
> Fine, just let him embarrass himself even more.


Wait what?


----------



## Outlaw91 (Mar 31, 2011)

prosperwithdeen said:


> Come on @Chip Chipperson you're better than this.


Are you sure?


----------



## The Raw Smackdown (Jan 8, 2017)

This is just so...pathetic. Like there's no other way to describe this honestly.


----------



## $Dolladrew$ (Jun 15, 2020)

Sorry chip but no one cares.


----------



## $Dolladrew$ (Jun 15, 2020)

Klitschko said:


> Who gives a fuck. One of the biggest stars in the world is a certified wife beater but everyone creams their pants over him. Just another thread to shit on anything AEW tries to do.
> 
> And no, I'm not comparing Darby's talent to Stone Cold's.


Yeah especially cuz the speaking out thing was never even proven as real,in fact the post was deleted an hour later and the overwhelming majority of people were in support of Darby. 

The homeless thing is not a big deal either but chips gotta find something to bag on since the ppv was solid AF.


----------



## Brodus Clay (Jan 6, 2012)

Another stupid thread from Chip.


----------



## The Raw Smackdown (Jan 8, 2017)

$Dolladrew$ said:


> Yeah especially cuz the speaking out thing was never even proven as real,in fact the post was deleted an hour later and the overwhelming majority of people were in support of Darby.
> 
> The homeless thing is not a big deal either *but chips gotta find something to bag on since the ppv was solid AF*.


And the thing is..he does shit like this then when called on it he acts like he DOESN'T do what he does and it's the other people who supposedly love everything AEW does is the problem. Like come on....


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

Chris22 said:


> If he was homeless then he should be empathetic towards other homeless people and not be abusing them.


Yay, some humanity. You’re top shelf, chris22.



shandcraig said:


> you gotta love the trash people that sudden-ling bring something up the moment someone has a moment. all the toxic twitter people that think they are special exposing people . how ironic chip brings this up the moment the ppv ends and is just dying to know what we all think about it. you want an opinion ? you aint getting one


Well, you did give your shitty opinion. Very interesting that you call the people who bring up something someone else did the trash.

I’m very embarrassed by this forum. The dude is clearly a piece of shit by his own admission. When this was first brought up, I remember Cult03 and I fighting an uphill battle even then. I don’t know if it’s AEW apologetics or yanks just not appreciating the damage abuse can do, but for whatever reason people just don’t care that Allin is garbage.

I will continue to remind people he’s shit and will never financially support a product he is involved with. When this blows up in TNT’s face because these sorts of behaviours are never isolated, it’s going to be odd when people act surprised.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

Yeah, this post is disappointing to read I genuinely made the post because Darby's behaviour was gross and to discuss the public relations disaster this COULD (But probably won't) bring.

I'm an advocate for the homeless, I've volunteered (Can't now due to COVID) and I always set a bit of money aside for the man who sleeps at my local train station because he's an older guy in a rough spot. Haven't seen him in a week or two so hopefully he's got some assistance.

It just seems like AEW fans will excuse anything AEW wrestlers do. Kudos to those who have admitted Darby is a piece of shit and saying they're happy to move on or just point blank saying he's wrong. This comes down to not showing remorse more than Darby doing something dumb and exploitative.

I can just imagine the uproar if it was a WWE wrestler with this history being the first major star they push.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

The Wood said:


> Well, you did give your shitty opinion. Very interesting that you call the people who bring up something someone else did the trash.
> 
> *I’m very embarrassed by this forum.* The dude is clearly a piece of shit by his own admission. When this was first brought up, I remember Cult03 and I fighting an uphill battle even then. I don’t know if it’s AEW apologetics or yanks just not appreciating the damage abuse can do, but for whatever reason people just don’t care that Allin is garbage.
> 
> I will continue to remind people he’s shit and will never financially support a product he is involved with. When this blows up in TNT’s face because these sorts of behaviours are never isolated, it’s going to be odd when people act surprised.


You should be embarrassed.

You're here supporting (yet) ANOTHER shitty thread made by the OP (while also agreeing and defending his shitty opinions too) in an obvious attempt to take away from Darby Allin's big moment of winning the TNT title last night; especially when Full Gear is receiving numerous positive reviews, but yet Darby's personal issues just HAVE to get brought up a few hours later after his awesome victory.


----------



## yeahright2 (Feb 11, 2011)

Only 5 pages? I´m disappointed - The one about Marko Stunt got 20+


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

Chip Chipperson said:


> Yeah, this post is disappointing to read I genuinely made the post because Darby's behaviour was gross and to discuss the public relations disaster this COULD (But probably won't) bring.
> 
> I'm an advocate for the homeless, I've volunteered (Can't now due to COVID) and I always set a bit of money aside for the man who sleeps at my local train station because he's an older guy in a rough spot. Haven't seen him in a week or two so hopefully he's got some assistance.
> 
> ...


Oh, if it were a WWE wrestler this would be completely different. 



DammitChrist said:


> You should be embarrassed.
> 
> You're here supporting (yet) ANOTHER shitty thread made by the OP (while also agreeing and defending his shitty opinions too) in an obvious attempt to take away from Darby Allin's big moment of winning the TNT title last night; especially when Full Gear is receiving numerous positive reviews, but yet Darby's personal issues just HAVE to get brought up a few hours later after his awesome victory.


Chip is an excellent poster. I don’t know anyone with any sense that would disagree, even if they don’t agree with him.

How does this even take away from Allin? And “big moment?” You know this isn’t real right? And what does a bunch of no-marks giving this a positive review mean to me? You think this post is going to alter their bad taste?

Here’s a hot take: This is just an attempt to shit on a poster instead of actually responding to their content and addressing that AEW pays an abuser six figures.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

yeahright2 said:


> Only 5 pages? I´m disappointed - The one about Marko Stunt got 20+


He was defended by a fair few people also.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

The Wood said:


> Oh, if it were a WWE wrestler this would be completely different.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Exactly. The thread isn't about the fact he did something bad as much as the possible reaction of him doing something bad.

Instead it's turned into "Reeee Chip bad!"

Thanks for the compliments also my friend.


----------



## Ozell Gray (Jan 2, 2020)

It's easy to personally attack Chip then it is to argue his points. This section never changes. Chip is a great poster here and brings up legitimate points but he gets trashed on here because what he says doesn't fit the narrative that most here want it to which is "AEW brought back lapsed fans and is the best company today." Don't like his posts then argue his points and if you can't do that then stop replying to him then. It's really that easy.


----------



## thisissting (Aug 14, 2018)

Who cares I'm sure you could dig some dirt on virtually every guy in the business. I reckon he can have his moment I bet he has been written off by critics all his career. Also impressed he did it without help I fully expected sting to come in to put him over.


----------



## BuckshotLarry (May 29, 2020)

@Chip Chipperson You're a loser. Get a life mate.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

BuckshotLarry said:


> @Chip Chipperson You're a loser. Get a life mate.


Hmm?

- Full time job in which I worked 96 hours last fortnight

- Long term girlfriend of 5 years next March

- Run local independent shows which seems to bother many people.

Seems like a pretty fulfilling life to me matey. What else could I fit in?


----------



## Klitschko (May 24, 2020)

The Wood said:


> Oh, if it were a WWE wrestler this would be completely different.


I mean, I didn't see anyone creating a thread titled "Orton is WWE champion, but he shit in a divas purse long time ago, now let's discuss what an asshole he is" in that section.


----------



## BuckshotLarry (May 29, 2020)

Chip Chipperson said:


> Hmm?
> 
> - Full time job in which I worked 96 hours last fortnight
> 
> ...



You have a bird and a job like most of us. Good for you with the Indy shows though, fair play to you mate. You must admit you do create a lot of rubbish attention seeking content though.

Anyway, apologies for bluntness of the previous comment. Good day.


----------



## thisissting (Aug 14, 2018)

Also taking of speaking out you chose to mention this now but you don't draw attention to the various charges of sexual misconduct, bribery and grooming that have been made about your hero Jim cornette.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

Klitschko said:


> I mean, I didn't see anyone creating a thread titled "Orton is WWE champion, but he shit in a divas purse long time ago, now let's discuss what an asshole he is" in that section.


1. That was like 15 years ago whilst Darby's is somewhat recently.

2. Hasn't Orton come out in the past and publicly said he was a fuckwit when he first broke in but he's now matured? If not, I know for a fact the WWE itself has told that story

3. Orton never bragged about it publicly and offered up video

4. The divas aren't as vulnerable as a homeless person.


----------



## Klitschko (May 24, 2020)

Chip Chipperson said:


> 1. That was like 15 years ago whilst Darby's is somewhat recently.
> 
> 2. Hasn't Orton come out in the past and publicly said he was a fuckwit when he first broke in but he's now matured? If not, I know for a fact the WWE itself has told that story
> 
> ...


Good points.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

BuckshotLarry said:


> You have a bird and a job like most of us. Good for you with the Indy shows though, fair play to you mate. You must admit you do create a lot of rubbish attention seeking content though.
> 
> Anyway, apologies for bluntness of the previous comment. Good day.


That's not a brag just moreso what else can I really fit in? Working full time, having a long term girlfriend and running shows what else can I really do to "have a life"? I'm sure most of us aged 25+ are probably in the same boat where they work, spend time with family/friends, spend time with the Mrs and then go back to work.

Nah, I can't agree or admit that I create rubbish content. This was designed to chat about possible negativity that could come from Darby's past nothing further.

I accept your apology by the way. 



thisissting said:


> Also taking of speaking out you chose to mention this now but you don't draw attention to the various charges of sexual misconduct, bribery and grooming that have been made about your hero Jim cornette.


If Cornette's accusers had any legitimate evidence and hadn't deleted their Twitter and ran off I'd be totally against him also.

Also, the timelines didn't match up on their stories. I will draw attention to the likes of Joey Ryan who got caught being a creep though.


----------



## thisissting (Aug 14, 2018)

As I have said you could dig shit on most wrestlers certainly from the older eras with no mobile phones and social media. All sorts was going on back then according to the stories.


----------



## RVD4200 (May 12, 2020)

People do fucked up things it’s whatever. Darbys cool in my book. As long as he isn’t a rapist, murderer, pedophile or blatant racist etc. I can care less.


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

BuckshotLarry said:


> @Chip Chipperson You're a loser. Get a life mate.


Charming. I see you apologised though, so that’s something. 



Klitschko said:


> I mean, I didn't see anyone creating a thread titled "Orton is WWE champion, but he shit in a divas purse long time ago, now let's discuss what an asshole he is" in that section.


People don’t give Orton a pass on that. Nor should they be forced to. But at least Orton doesn’t go around bragging about it. 



thisissting said:


> Also taking of speaking out you chose to mention this now but you don't draw attention to the various charges of sexual misconduct, bribery and grooming that have been made about your hero Jim cornette.


There was nothing to those allegations. It was a bunch of third party hearsay with some people with legitimate mental issues coming out and trying to back it up whilst actually dismissing it. One guy literally said “I didn’t do it and still got a main event push.”

Besides, someone else doing something wrong doesn’t excuse another person for doing it. I don’t care if Wrestler X is a terrible person too. Put them both in the trash.


----------



## thisissting (Aug 14, 2018)

Also you need to walk a mile in someone's shoes before you can call them out. You don't know what sort of stuff this guy has gone through in his life, his mental state and the like. It's very easy to trash someone without knowing the bigger picture. He strikes me as a tortured soul I wouldn't be surprised if there a few demons he has had to deal with over the years.


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

thisissting said:


> Also you need to walk a mile in someone's shoes before you can call them out. You don't know what sort of stuff this guy has gone through in his life, his mental state and the like. It's very easy to trash someone without knowing the bigger picture. He strikes me as a tortured soul I wouldn't be surprised if there a few demons he has had to deal with over the years.


Having a tough life doesn’t excuse you from being a piece of shit. You can preach about walking a mile in someone’s shoes all you want—the irony is that you don’t know what the person you’re talking to has been through either.

No amount of being “tortured” excuses you from exploiting other disadvantaged people. And he still goes around bragging about it now. Fuck him.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

thisissting said:


> Also you need to walk a mile in someone's shoes before you can call them out. You don't know what sort of stuff this guy has gone through in his life, his mental state and the like. It's very easy to trash someone without knowing the bigger picture. He strikes me as a tortured soul I wouldn't be surprised if there a few demons he has had to deal with over the years.


Yeah okay and that's a fair point but generally when people become successful and get out of their shitty situations they show remorse for their prior actions.

I haven't always treated people the best when I was younger but generally look back and think "Fuck, I was a dick" and genuinely have remorse.


----------



## thisissting (Aug 14, 2018)

The Wood said:


> Having a tough life doesn’t excuse you from being a piece of shit. You can preach about walking a mile in someone’s shoes all you want—the irony is that you don’t know what the person you’re talking to has been through either.
> 
> No amount of being “tortured” excuses you from exploiting other disadvantaged people. And he still goes around bragging about it now. Fuck him.


You come across as a very judgemental person. It sounds like you have never made I mistake in your life that gives you the right to be so negative about everyone else. Usually these people have something to hide in my experience.


----------



## thisissting (Aug 14, 2018)

Chip Chipperson said:


> Yeah okay and that's a fair point but generally when people become successful and get out of their shitty situations they show remorse for their prior actions.
> 
> I haven't always treated people the best when I was younger but generally look back and think "Fuck, I was a dick" and genuinely have remorse.


Mental illness works in strange ways dude. I think it's pretty clear with this guy it's not just a gimmick.


----------



## BuckshotLarry (May 29, 2020)

I do have to point out at this stage that the initial screenshot doesn't actually tell us anything of substance.


----------



## yeahright2 (Feb 11, 2011)

thisissting said:


> Mental illness works in strange ways dude. I think it's pretty clear with this guy it's not just a gimmick.


It´s quite obvious there´s something wrong with Darby. Just read the interview where he says why he paints half his face. That doesn´t get him off the hook though. If he´s sane enough to brag about doing it (I haven´t heard that myself btw), then he´s sane enough to know it´s a shitty thing to do.
But really, that specific incident reminds me more about a bunch of immature frat boys than a Wrestler with mental issues.


----------



## Cult03 (Oct 31, 2016)

Patrick Mercier said:


> Has anyone told Chip that the allegations he's talking about is not about AEW's Darby Allin but an indy wrestler named DARBY ALLEN?
> 
> No?
> 
> Fine, just let him embarrass himself even more.


Yeah, I loved when Chris Jericho had random indy wrestler DARBY ALLEN on his podcast admitting to this, bragging about it and offering to show him the video.


----------



## Cult03 (Oct 31, 2016)

thisissting said:


> Also you need to walk a mile in someone's shoes before you can call them out. You don't know what sort of stuff this guy has gone through in his life, his mental state and the like. It's very easy to trash someone without knowing the bigger picture. He strikes me as a tortured soul I wouldn't be surprised if there a few demons he has had to deal with over the years.


Between him and Garty, I'm pretty sick of people playing the mental illness card when it comes to just being a straight up cunt. There's no excusing this. And this is peak "Hitler had some good ideas" bullshit. I don't have to be born in Austria in 1889 to know what he did was wrong.


----------



## thisissting (Aug 14, 2018)

Cult03 said:


> Between him and Garty, I'm pretty sick of people playing the mental illness card when it comes to just being a straight up cunt. There's no excusing this. And this is peak "Hitler had some good ideas" bullshit. I don't have to be born in Austria in 1889 to know what he did was wrong.


So your now comparing the guy to Hitler lol. So far iv not seen any proper evidence other than one or two unproven anonymous accusations. These dont mean jack shit unless they can verified. And even then who is to say the ex or the homeless dude weren't pieces of shit themselves?


----------



## Cult03 (Oct 31, 2016)

thisissting said:


> So your now comparing the guy to Hitler lol. So far iv not seen any proper evidence other than one or two unproven anonymous accusations. These dont mean jack shit unless they can verified. And even then who is to say the ex or the homeless dude weren't pieces of shit themselves?


HE LITERALLY SAYS IT IN THE JERICHO PODCAST. Jesus fucking christ, it's not unproven, anonymous accusations. It's something that wouldn't even be known if he wasn't so proud of his actions that he decided to openly brag about it. Not comparing him to Hitler at all, simply showing you that your reasoning was fucking stupid.


----------



## thisissting (Aug 14, 2018)

Cult03 said:


> HE LITERALLY SAYS IT IN THE JERICHO PODCAST. Jesus fucking christ, it's not unproven, anonymous accusations. It's something that wouldn't even be known if he wasn't so proud of his actions that he decided to openly brag about it. Not comparing him to Hitler at all, simply showing you that your reasoning was fucking stupid.


The speakingout stuff is an anonymous unproven accusation or has it gone to court resulting in a guilty verdict. Anyone can talk shit on someone anonymously like they have about your friend cornette.

I will listen to the podcast and let you know what I think then. What is the link and we can make our own minds up if it's as serious as you say?

I didn't say you equated him to Hitler the cult clown came out with that one.


----------



## Cult03 (Oct 31, 2016)

thisissting said:


> The speakingout stuff is an anonymous unproven accusation or has it gone to court resulting in a guilty verdict. Anyone can talk shit on someone anonymously like they have about your friend cornette.
> 
> I will listen to the podcast and let you know what I think then. What is the link and we can make our own minds up if it's as serious as you say?
> 
> I didn't say you equated him to Hitler the cult clown came out with that one.


Fuck, I can't believe I tried to comprehend your incoherent bullshit. You literally said, and I quote "So your now comparing the guy to Hitler lol" which is attempting to spin a comparison to your reasoning, not his actions.

You can probably find it on the spotify page for Jericho's podcast or the podcast app. Can't wait to hear what you think..


----------



## thisissting (Aug 14, 2018)

Cult03 said:


> Fuck, I can't believe I tried to comprehend your incoherent bullshit. You literally said, and I quote "So your now comparing the guy to Hitler lol" which is attempting to spin a comparison to your reasoning, not his actions.
> 
> You can probably find it on the spotify page for Jericho's podcast or the podcast app. Can't wait to hear what you think..


I took you and chip as the same person. Which you probably are. There can't be more than one such moron in the world surely.

The fact you haven't provided the full quote leads me to think the guy is having words put in his mouth or being quoted out of context. If it was that serious there would have been a big thing made of it. Probably just tomfoolery amongst flatmates or something when younger no big deal no doubt. Why bring up the speakingout shit too unless it's been proven? Means fuck all.


----------



## Cult03 (Oct 31, 2016)

thisissting said:


> I took you and chip as the same person. Which you probably are. There can't be more than one such moron in the world surely.
> 
> The fact you haven't provided the full quote leads me to think the guy is having words put in his mouth or being quoted out of context. If it was that serious there would have been a big thing made of it. Probably just tomfoolery amongst flatmates or something when younger no big deal no doubt. Why bring up the speakingout shit too unless it's been proven? Means fuck all.


Oh god. I wish I was able to take his comments out of context. Sit down, listen to the podcast and explain how I have misunderstood his very obvious attempts at impressing Jericho with his actions. I haven't brought up the speaking out stuff, I dislike him for the stuff that has been publicly admitted to and nothing else.


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

I found his accusations to be in the camp of where we should believe the victim but also say he is innocent until proven guilty. I don't remember ever hearing his side of it really, nor really know much more other than that story specifically. There's been too many times where everybody goes insane and just labels the accused as this monster with any evidence given which is unfair, so I just didn't and was waiting until more evidence popped up. And it just, well, seemingly vanished so again who knows. 

Same with the homeless story, which I remember being on a Jericho podcast I believe. It seemed like some weird edgy shit.

But he honestly just seems like an anti-social, edgy sort of douche at times. That being said, I think he's a tremendous wrestler and plays a great character, so I can happily really enjoy that part of him even if he might not be a good person. A lot of wrestlers aren't good people, we've found that out the for years now. 

That being said, I don't see why you would feel the need to post this the minute he won the title other than to get a rise out of people or troll them.


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

There's no denying his a cunt. Edge is also a well known dickhead. Cm punk is an asshole. Wrestling being a creative medium you're bound to attract anti social and unbalanced people. How do I know this? Cause I work in radio which is a creative industry. You have have to inject personality and are taught to make sure people can hear your smile.

Outside of that im a cynical prick with social and personal anxiety who can barely tolerate humans. Radio is full of backstabbing and politicking assholes too. Bipolar is pretty common. 

Darby being an asshole doesn't mean his not worthy of success. However being in a public position he has to play by societies rules to an extent. Express remorse. Show growth, don't engage in self destructive or destructive in general behaviours while being a representative of a brand beholden to monkeys in suits its really that simple.

All this being said its been public knowledge forever. If the tnt suits didn't care 6 months ago they sure as he'll won't now.


----------



## yeahright2 (Feb 11, 2011)

I could make a list of 20+ guys in wrestling who were known assholes irl without even thinking.


----------



## Garty (Jul 29, 2007)

The Doctor Middy Experience said:


> That being said, I don't see why you would feel the need to post this the minute he won the title other than to get a rise out of people or troll them.


Because that's their M.O. Always. It's taken almost 8 pages now, to conjure up this many unique and/or interesting words and/or phrases, just to call someone an asshole. Wow!

Jimmy Havoc - "Wait until TNT hears about this"
Sammy Guevara - "Wait until TNT hears about this"
Excalibur - "Wait until TNT hears about this"
Darby Allin - "Wait until TNT hears about this"

So... when was TNT cancelling Dynamite again? There's no way I could have missed that blockbuster news?!


----------



## Cult03 (Oct 31, 2016)

Firefromthegods said:


> There's no denying his a cunt. Edge is also a well known dickhead. Cm punk is an asshole. Wrestling being a creative medium you're bound to attract anti social and unbalanced people. How do I know this? Cause I work in radio which is a creative industry. You have have to inject personality and are taught to make sure people can hear your smile.
> 
> Outside of that im a cynical prick with social and personal anxiety who can barely tolerate humans. Radio is full of backstabbing and politicking assholes too. Bipolar is pretty common.
> 
> ...


Expressing remorse is all I need. I get that young people make mistakes, I certainly did although not on this level but where I drew the line was when he bragged about it and showed no remorse whatsoever. Garty can try to spin it in another way but the only reason it's being brought up is because there were no consequences, and all I would expect is to not be a cunt and brag about it in the first place, but now that he's done that a Tweet would suffice. It's certainly not enough for him to lose his job and nobody expects that. 

@Garty the only reason this has gone 7 pages is because like usual, there's people attempting to argue or justify this bullshit. This is another one of those simple situations where the only valid opinion is yeah, he fucked up. Not justifying it or arguing it.


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

Cult03 said:


> Expressing remorse is all I need. I get that young people make mistakes, I certainly did although not on this level but where I drew the line was when he bragged about it and showed no remorse whatsoever. Garty can try to spin it in another way but the only reason it's being brought up is because there were no consequences, and all I would expect is to not be a cunt and brag about it in the first place, but now that he's done that a Tweet would suffice. It's certainly not enough for him to lose his job and nobody expects that.
> 
> @Garty the only reason this has gone 7 pages is because like usual, there's people attempting to argue or justify this bullshit. This is another one of those simple situations where the only valid opinion is yeah, he fucked up. Not justifying it or arguing it.


Yep that's what I'm getting at. Admit your faults especially now your representing effectively the people who are keeping you with enough visibility and commerce to not be broadcasting on YouTube and show penance.

Also don't jump ff balconies to express your "idgaf" mentality. Mental instability is not sexy. Okay it is for a 1 night stand but there comes a point where you need to get out of the hole so to speak.

Don't let the gimmick bleed to far in to real life if you are on national TV. Give a fuck about your future


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

thisissting said:


> You come across as a very judgemental person. It sounds like you have never made I mistake in your life that gives you the right to be so negative about everyone else. Usually these people have something to hide in my experience.


You’re projecting real hard here. I don’t think I’m a judgement person at all. And where have I ever said I haven’t made any mistakes. Of course I have. Everybody has. I don’t brag about exploiting an addict for my own entertainment though.



thisissting said:


> So your now comparing the guy to Hitler lol. So far iv not seen any proper evidence other than one or two unproven anonymous accusations. These dont mean jack shit unless they can verified. And even then who is to say the ex or the homeless dude weren't pieces of shit themselves?


No one compared him to Hitler and it doesn’t matter if other people are shitty. There is NO excuse to be that much of a cunt.


----------

